# Utopia -  60l - 2014.06.05 - Kids trimming Montecarlo :-)



## Pedro Rosa (30 Dec 2013)

Just a little _sneak peek..._
Work still in progress.






It's... different 
Wanted to try rock&wood together in a slighly differente way.
It was done with "spares" from previous aquariums. Seiryu Stone and Hornwood.
Even plants will be a mix of old and new.

Will have Montecarlo (from previous aquarium by the Forest Shore), some Marsilea going back in the middle passage (from previous aquarium Forsaken World),  Weeping and Spiky moss (leftovers from Forsaken World), maybe some Macandra Red (from previous aquarium by the Forest Shore) and in the back will try Eleocharis sp. (due to arrive on the second week of january). Maybe another middle/background plant is missing. I will see what could be used but feel free to advice (no Ammania, please  ).

Pedro.


----------



## George Farmer (30 Dec 2013)

Likey. Watchy.


----------



## Daniel (30 Dec 2013)

This is interesting hardscape. I like. Watching and waiting Pedro...


----------



## Lee Sweeting (30 Dec 2013)

Looking good. I'm watching with interest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (30 Dec 2013)

Thanks guys. I will resume work today. Lucky for taking two days off 
Will post something more detailed soon.

Pedro.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Dec 2013)

Hi pmgsr, Looking good  Cannot wait for your updates


----------



## tim (30 Dec 2013)

Your hard scape layouts are becoming stronger and stronger Pedro, really good scape in the making again.


----------



## roge21 (30 Dec 2013)

Looking good will be nice to see it planted.


----------



## kirk (30 Dec 2013)

Mmmmm got my eye on this too.


----------



## Aron_Dip (30 Dec 2013)

Nice.. watching


----------



## Pedro Rosa (30 Dec 2013)

It's planted (Montecarlo) and some Rotala Macandra Red.

Just filled up with water and will see what plants should be used so that some perspective can be achieved 

Will update with photos and a video at a near future. Right now i'm more concerned with a treatment i'm doing in my Simulans (that were in this ADA60P). Two died on the day before i disassembled with Ich (? is that the name in english for that white dots disease). There was no more death on the temp tank but I started doing a treatment and increasing water temperature. So i had do move all CRS to this new Utopia tank (old filter, 50% onld water) 

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (30 Dec 2013)

Oh, and thanks for all your nice words. Let's hope that the tank can really reach all your standards.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro Sousa (31 Dec 2013)

Hi Pedro,

The tank like I told you before is very beautiful but but is missing photos 
I'm very curious to see how it is now

Pedro S.


----------



## flygja (31 Dec 2013)

Great looking hardscape! You will definitely beat me in IAPLC 2014!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (31 Dec 2013)

​Some photos from the making of Utopia.​Ordered chronologically.​​

​

​

​

​

​

​

​

​

​

​PS: It could be called "Kraken" ​​Pedro.​


----------



## kirk (31 Dec 2013)

Yes I like kraken  suits.


----------



## James O (31 Dec 2013)

Pedro you're  killing me!  TWO great 'scapes at once??????

Again I'm putting your pics in my inspiration gallery

Great work........

btw what's the size of the tank?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (31 Dec 2013)

Well James, it was the first time i made them almost together. There are advantages and disadvantages: using leftovers form one; but will be more time without building another one... and we know that the planning and tests are wonderful time in aquascaping.
It's a 60x36x30 cm.

Pedro.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Jan 2014)

Hi pmgsr Love the pics Looking forward to seeing this one come to life And Two at once   Now that is cool


----------



## Deano3 (1 Jan 2014)

Looks great love the rock and wood scape looking forward to seeing it fill in and like someone else said 2 great scapes so close together well done mate hats off to you

Thanks dean


----------



## Pedro Rosa (2 Jan 2014)

Thanks guys.

A little 2 min video. The first one!

*Utopia - Ep.1 - Initial hardscape setup*




Enjoy!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Jan 2014)

Hi pmgsr, Another superb video  A artist at work love this thread


----------



## Deano3 (2 Jan 2014)

brilliant mate great vid showing how it was created

thanks for sharing


----------



## Pedro Rosa (4 Jan 2014)

*Utopia - Ep.2 - Planting & Starting Up*



Enjoy!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jan 2014)

Hi pmgsr, Speechless


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Jan 2014)

Looks great and a fantastic video too - well done


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (5 Jan 2014)

Looks very cool Pedro, love your videos. I have a question: what did you glue at left side, it seems wood or maybe not. Maybe it's a secret, or maybe not


----------



## Pedro Rosa (5 Jan 2014)

No secrets or i would not share videos and photos 
I think that it was when i glued wood and stone together. I know that wood+wood (with silicone) it's not a good idea but it seems that wood and stone stayed together.
I didn't want to have surprises in future aquarium maintenance.
I used 10 stones, although there are 3 "visible" stones.

Pedro.


----------



## Vito (6 Jan 2014)

Great scape, good luck with the trimming!!!


----------



## Gilles (7 Jan 2014)

Hi Pedro; great videos! Did you use a DSLR cam for filming this and did you use a rig for the motion effects? Can you share some tips?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (7 Jan 2014)

Vito said:


> Great scape, good luck with the trimming!!!


 
Thanks Vito. Some plants missing. This weekend they should arrive.
Trimming is something i don't intend to do very soon. George made 10 weeks with Montecarlo without trimming. I start with one pot also but grown for two months in the previous scape, so it's ~3 times more then one pot. So... i don't think i'll be those weeks without trimming, but i also don't have those lights 




Gilles said:


> Hi Pedro; great videos! Did you use a DSLR cam for filming this and did you use a rig for the motion effects? Can you share some tips?


 
Yes, a Canon60D.
Tripod for almost everything and then post-production with some "nested" sequences on Adobe Premiere.
Those images are done by hand (almost by hand, a small trick holding the cam by the canon cord that holds the camera) and then stabilised with Warp Stabiliser on Adobe Premiere.

Pedro.


----------



## Gilles (7 Jan 2014)

Cool, if you have any more information or websites with demos i would love to learn how to do it!

So far i've found:
Nesting sequences | Learn Premiere Pro CS6 | Adobe TV
Warp Stabilizer | Learn Premiere Pro CS6 | Adobe TV

But does the warp stabiliser also help with your moves from for instance top right to bottom left? Does it help in smoothing the motion like if it was a motion rig?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (8 Jan 2014)

*Day 10*

Still only Montecarlo. It seems to be growing and attaching very good.
More plants this weekend.

CO2 still very low (less then 1bps).
No ferts till now.
Water changes: weekly 50% (sunday) and daily 5 or 6l.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (13 Jan 2014)

*Photos from the last days*

 Montecarlo, is growing a lot - 15 days only.









Some CRS









One Arakanensis, still a little white. These fish takes some time to get used to a new enviroment. On the other aquarium it was orange.





Pedro.


----------



## tmiravent (13 Jan 2014)

perfect!


----------



## Aron_Dip (14 Jan 2014)

Looking gooood! When the other plants going in there too?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (14 Jan 2014)

Aron, they're there 
Look careful behind the rocks...


----------



## Aron_Dip (14 Jan 2014)

pmgsr said:


> Aron, they're there
> Look careful behind the rocks...


O Hahaha hard too see on my phone lol


----------



## PmRg (15 Jan 2014)

Really love the hard scape! 

P.S. funny we have almost the same user name and name LOL


----------



## Deano3 (15 Jan 2014)

Looking good mate monte carlo growing well


Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (15 Jan 2014)

Also maybe you have said but cannot find how much light you using mate ? U doing EI dosing alwel I know you have 1 bps co2

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (15 Jan 2014)

Dean, my fault for not having the setup already. Sorry 

I was using 2x24w T5 until last saturday. Those lights are reparing because i had an issue with the other 2x24w of those same lights (althought not using 4x of them right now).
Now i'm using 1x55w PLL.
Yes 1bps and started Tropica ferts (one day each of them, two pumps - so, for 6 days a week).

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (19 Jan 2014)

There were two things i wished to change in some equipment in this tank.
One of them i made it today.

I bought an ADA Pollen Glass Type-3 diffuser. Made a small video of my old Aquagro diffuser and the new ADA Pollen Glass Type-3. Same CO2 rate.



I think that images are clear about bubble distribution.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jan 2014)

Missed this one Pedro, tank is coming along nicely, love the hardscape, reminds me a little of a Stu tank 

Great videos so far, like the diffuser comparison also


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Jan 2014)

Nice vid there Pedro!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (19 Jan 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> Missed this one Pedro, tank is coming along nicely, love the hardscape, reminds me a little of a Stu tank
> 
> Great videos so far, like the diffuser comparison also


 
Thanks Paulo. That's a big compliment - do you remember what Stu tank are you talking about?




Ian Holdich said:


> Nice vid there Pedro!


 

Thanks Ian. I must say that i was a bit nervous about the comparison, because i'm comparing two products where the prince is about 5x of each other...


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jan 2014)

pmgsr said:


> do you remember what Stu tank are you talking about?


Have a look at Stu Worral journals, he has a few tanks with wood and rocks. http://www.ukaps.org/forum/search/3168961/


----------



## Pedro Rosa (22 Jan 2014)

*Update from today: 2014.01.22*


----------



## aliclarke86 (22 Jan 2014)

The couple of stems at the back, on my phone it looks like they are on your background he he. Looking great Pedro  and a berried shrimp. Mine have all stopped breeding 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (22 Jan 2014)

very nice


----------



## Vito (22 Jan 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Antoni (25 Jan 2014)

Turning up very nicely! Great use of wood and seiryu! And the cinematography....amazing!  BRAVO!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (26 Jan 2014)

Some photos from different perspectives and some details. Photos from today.
CO2 is on so lots of micro-bubbles from diffuser.


----------



## aliclarke86 (26 Jan 2014)

Looking really nice now. A lot softer as the plants grow in. Its going to be looking very lush in no time.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (27 Jan 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Looking really nice now. A lot softer as the plants grow in. Its going to be looking very lush in no time.


 

Yes, i think that Montecarlo is "shaping" the layout and becoming an attractive part of the aquarium. Before the large hardscape was the only thing that could be seen.
Ludwigia sp. and Eleocharis sp. should start to stand out in the background as well.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (29 Jan 2014)

If you have 4:41... much better in HD and sound 
Lots of detailed images.
Enjoy!


----------



## Ady34 (30 Jan 2014)

Quite a fish collection Pedro 
Nice vid.


----------



## simon86 (31 Jan 2014)

such a beautiful tank. I love the rock and wood layout


----------



## Pedro Rosa (6 Feb 2014)

*Update from day 39*.

It's getting greener and greener but reds are coming


----------



## Antoni (6 Feb 2014)

Starting to look ace! With more dense plants on the back it will be a killer!


----------



## aliclarke86 (6 Feb 2014)

Wow this has filled out greatly and the stems are reaching for the sun!! 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## TOO (6 Feb 2014)

Very nice. The stems with space apart give it a unique vibe.

Thomas


----------



## Pedro Rosa (6 Feb 2014)

Thanks guys... let's hope that continues to grow nicely...

Some details from today.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (7 Feb 2014)

Yeah, I second there. Need to wait till background grows more dense. With all this small white points (bubbles of co2) the picture has a bit surrealistic look. And that puts great emphasis on your hardscape. Kinda of big octopus for me who walks around the bottom of the sea. 

/me just wonders if smaller leafs plant like hem. micranthemoides would fit better at background. never mind.


----------



## mark.deraney (9 Feb 2014)

Lol I'm fallowing this tank on your YouTube Chanel. I just joined this sight today as I am still in the information gathering phase of my first scape build. I think I'm going to end up doing something like your "green and grey" tank. It was my inspiration to get into this hobby.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Feb 2014)

Green and grey was fantastic

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## mark.deraney (9 Feb 2014)

It truly was. I saw it on YouTube a two months ago and now I'm obsessed with the hobby. I should be getting my first tank started in a month or so. It's just very difficult to find good advice and product where I live. I've had to do all my research online 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (9 Feb 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> /me just wonders if smaller leafs plant like hem. micranthemoides would fit better at background. never mind.



I used it on Green&Grey and i wasn't very happy to re-use it on this One.



mark.deraney said:


> Lol I'm fallowing this tank on your YouTube Chanel. I just joined this sight today as I am still in the information gathering phase of my first scape build. I think I'm going to end up doing something like your "green and grey" tank. It was my inspiration to get into this hobby.



Nice to know that my vídeos and pictures can be usefull and and an inspiration to others.



mark.deraney said:


> It truly was. I saw it on YouTube a two months ago and now I'm obsessed with the hobby. I should be getting my first tank started in a month or so. It's just very difficult to find good advice and product where I live. I've had to do all my research online
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ukaps should have very good information for you.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (17 Feb 2014)

*Day 50* - _Wood aging under water..._


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Feb 2014)

Hi Pedro, Does your talent never stop  Fab ageing of the wood  Looks like i feel "Old" But young at heart  Looking good ​


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Feb 2014)

Tonight I'm making a LIVE HD (720p) STREAM of this aquarium 
Enjoy!



It's a live feed on youtube, so you can watch it on mobile phones, tablets, etc.
HD 720p is much better!
No sound.


----------



## aliclarke86 (25 Feb 2014)

I found myself watching the defusor for a few minutes 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Feb 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> I found myself watching the defusor for a few minutes


----------



## Aron_Dip (25 Feb 2014)

I was waiting for you to stick your head in front of the camera...

Really nice tho pal


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Feb 2014)

Aron_Dip said:


> I was waiting for you to stick your head in front of the camera...



Do you think i was going to upset all the nice people watching?


----------



## tmiravent (25 Feb 2014)

Wonderful !


----------



## Pedro Rosa (17 Mar 2014)

*Day 78*

Montecarlo is great! Very nice green carpet that i was able to grow for the last weeks. Really green and thick.
I suppose that looks like the one that George grown on his Iwagumi one-pot-challenge.

Ludwigia sp. is also very beautiful. Nice red color and a bushy effect that i thought was difficult to achieve due to the fact that it can become very week at the bottom.

Mosses are also looking great. I just love the one at the horizontal wood at the front.

The right side will have some more moss at the holes.

I love the Embers I have at the Forsaken World, but these Simulans are just lovely. Great colors!

Let's look at some *PHOTOS!*

*Overview:*

















*Details:*

_Left side_




_Middle_




_Right side_




* Simulans...*
_*(On this photos you can see some details of Montecarlo also)*_





(_SAEs kissing _)












One of the 3 SAE looking for the camera 





*One of my favorite photos of this session...*


----------



## Pedro Sousa (17 Mar 2014)

Simply perfect Pedro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y300-0100 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mats A (17 Mar 2014)

Stunning


----------



## pintainho21 (17 Mar 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2014)

Bravo Bravo


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Mar 2014)

A new 4 minute video from Day 81...
Some interesting details like Yunnalis flirting (?) , SAE eating filamentous and all "characters" identified with Motion Text.
Enjoy!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Mar 2014)

Just stunning


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (24 Mar 2014)

Are those SAE adults or juveniles? I thought SAE is too big for 60L, but apparently you proved the opposite.


----------



## EdwinK (24 Mar 2014)

Fully grown SAE can reach 15 cm easily.


----------



## RobThorne (24 Mar 2014)

Stunning tank!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Mar 2014)

Thanks guys.



Alexander Belchenko said:


> Are those SAE adults or juveniles? I thought SAE is too big for 60L, but apparently you proved the opposite.



They have ~9 weeks. They are fine for now but will have to take them out in some weeks. They are heavy workers 



EdwinK said:


> Fully grown SAE can reach 15 cm easily.



Yes, if they don't jump first


----------



## EdwinK (24 Mar 2014)

Pedro Rosa said:


> Yes, if they don't jump first



They are good at it.


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Mar 2014)

Magnificent...a thing of beauty...


----------



## Aron_Dip (24 Mar 2014)

Filling out nice ... Stunning mate


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (24 Mar 2014)

SAE are good for now !!

Those swimming texts look funny lol


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Mar 2014)

Thanks guys 

Yestarday i played a little with my Canon 60D and the kit lens from the kit (18-55mm) inverted and hand-held 
Result: Some macros... these ones from mosses ... more to come.


----------



## tim (25 Mar 2014)

Beautiful images Pedro, I really should find time to use my daughters dslr more.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Mar 2014)

tim said:


> Beautiful images Pedro, I really should find time to use my daughters dslr more.



Tim, yes you should 

Some more photos with the _cheapest_ lens from Canon, inverted...


----------



## Omegatron (25 Mar 2014)

Pedro, that is an superb video of your tank, good music and editing! Your tank is even better!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Mar 2014)

Some more of my Simulans...


----------



## faizal (26 Mar 2014)

Hi Pedro. Wow "monte carlo" has totally filled up nicely. Totally loving the fish & shrimp photos too.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (26 Mar 2014)

faizal said:


> Hi Pedro. Wow "monte carlo" has totally filled up nicely. Totally loving the fish & shrimp photos too.



Yes. It's a lovely green.
And a surprise that i forgot to mention: I was a little upset because since the start of this aquarium i hadn't seen any newborn shrimp. This weekend i saw several. Good


----------



## Pedro Rosa (26 Mar 2014)

hummmm....


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Mar 2014)

Pedro Rosa said:


> hummmm....




Glassware! Inlet and outlet 
Loving the file name


----------



## Pedro Rosa (26 Mar 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Loving the file name



I just knew that someone would think about that


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (27 Mar 2014)

rotfl


----------



## Pedro Rosa (27 Mar 2014)

Before posting the new stuff from the boxes  a little funny moment.
A big thanks for Claire and Nuno Matos for the grindal worms and the inspiration for making this video (from another one of them).

... because aquariums are fun also!

I know that they eat them very quickly and it's hard so see those little worms 
Much better in HG and full screen or TV.



Have fun!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (31 Mar 2014)

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/chronicling-utopia-pedro-rosas-latest-aquascape-masterpiece
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/chronicling-utopia-pedro-rosas-latest-aquascape-masterpiece

Pedro.


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (1 Apr 2014)

Congrats Pedro!!! Now you're part of the master's club !!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (6 Apr 2014)

No crop on these pics...


----------



## Pedro Rosa (11 Apr 2014)

An HDR photo from the place where Utopia is.
The only light in the room was from the aquarium.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (14 Apr 2014)

This is another one - same source images but another HDR arrangements (with Nik Software).


----------



## tmiravent (14 Apr 2014)

The halo is much better! (Maybe the green's in the first are stronger.)
cheers!


----------



## aliclarke86 (14 Apr 2014)

Made it look CGI 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (28 May 2014)

Playing around with backlights and shadows on a photo day


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 May 2014)

Hi Pedro, Loving The Back lighting & Shadows


----------



## Pedro Rosa (5 Jun 2014)

*Children's Day (1/6, last sunday) was a special day.
*
My two kids (14 and 9) were given the job to trim am overcrowded Montecarlo carpet.
They loved it and i could record some great images that will be a great memory of this Aquarium<->Kids bonding. Just making sure they will get it in their blood 
I obviously loved it and hope that you'll like it too.

Enjoy with loud music 



PS: The end of the video is my very small collaboration to wake up some people for a great world problem.


----------



## TOO (5 Jun 2014)

Hey Pedro,

Thanks for this alternative aquascaping video - and for the thoughtful finale. Enjoyed it. I only lacked an answer to how world hunger can be stopped .

Thomas


----------



## tmiravent (5 Jun 2014)

Hi,
LOVE THIS VIDEO! 
My kid's are bit younger, so i have to be extra careful .
Their main ideas for the tank are: can i hunt all the fish/shrimp? Can we put a really big shark inside? 
But very helpful to catch all shrimps (when moving the tank) or for feeding. (they also ask every time: what happens if we put all the food inside?) 

Very good camera movements, new gear?
Your cutting/editing skills are improving at the sped of light!
Very nice end, it really make us think how lucky we are!
Thanks for sharing,
cheers


----------



## Pedro Rosa (5 Jun 2014)

Thomas, if i knew the answer, i would have told everyone 
Just thought that it was right to remind us all. Me including...


----------



## Deano3 (5 Jun 2014)

very inspirational and thoughtful pedro


----------



## Pedro Rosa (5 Jun 2014)

tmiravent said:


> Hi,
> But very helpful to catch all shrimps (when moving the tank) or for feeding. (they also ask every time: what happens if we put all the food inside?)
> 
> Very good camera movements, new gear?
> ...



Hi Tiago, let them grow a little 

No new gear. As usual a skate, board and tripod on a Canon 60D and now a 17-85 mm.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (5 Jun 2014)

Hello pedro
I just watch this video on youtube and I must say its amazing watching your kids getting involved. I really enjoyed it and I love what you did at the end of the video. 

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Jun 2014)

Hi Pedro, Great to get the kids involved  My Grandson loves helping me with my Wabi-Kusa Hes getting good at them too  
The end of your video is an Inspiration  If only the world would work together we could solve this problem ?? Maybe one day people will think of others instead of themselves


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (7 Jun 2014)

wow, your children are, realy nice trymers, aquascapers in training !! Here in México children's day is April 30.
Sometimes I fell sad for those poor boys, but unfortunately there're a lot of obstacles that their own countries put to help them.  .


----------



## Pedro Rosa (14 Jul 2014)

Time for some updates.
It's been fun to watch this one grow... no problems at all and lots of trimmings on the moss to make it strong and healthy.






Some details from the wood and moss









... with some of the Simulans ... 





A beautiful Simulans... 





A Yunnalis sp. showing his beautiful orange color...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Jul 2014)

Pedro, Fab little Scape  Love the photos too


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (15 Jul 2014)

Have you removed ludwigia super red from background, or has it just heavily trimmed?


----------



## James D (16 Jul 2014)

Looking awesome as always Pedro, that carpet looks very dense and healthy!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (16 Jul 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Have you removed ludwigia super red from background, or has it just heavily trimmed?



It was heavily trimmed and it's growing pretty slow. I also light up the two lamps at the front and not at the back, so...
But i keep getting opinions of people saying it's better like this


----------



## Martin in Holland (16 Jul 2014)

Totally fab mate


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (16 Jul 2014)

Pedro Rosa said:


> But i keep getting opinions of people saying it's better like this



+1. IMO it's better without it. It's not very bushy plant for background and in my view does not really match other plants.


----------



## ADA (17 Jul 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Pedro Rosa (28 Jul 2014)

*An experience of the last week: increase lighting. *

Let me share with you guys some stuff.
During the last week (since Sunday, July 20, water changing day) I left all the lights on. 
4x24w are lit from 17.00 to 00.00. 96w / 60l - truly about  ~ 40l. 
So 2w per liter. 

I wanted was to see if fertilization regimen (which practically did not changed!) supported the increased metabolism created by this amount of light. 

First some PAR values: 

4x24w with 46 cm of substrate on the back and 51 cm at the front. 
The bulbs are fairly in the middle of the aquarium. 

  88 - 108-100  (behind - left / middle / right)

  108 - 118-108 (front - left / middle / right)

Barbaric  

The experience is going very well. Practically only positive things: 

First of all pearling in the aquarium is amazing. Looks like rain upwards 
I suspected that on Tuesday or Wednesday glasses began to turn green. Result: yesterday when I made the water change there was not a single bit of GSA in glasses. Excellent result.
The "greasy" layer on top of the aquarium, which from Tuesday or Wednesday becomes more visible (I reset the water evaporated and the "greasy" layer semi-disappears again until the Thursday or Friday), this time did not exist. That's right, increase metabolism and greasy film disappeared. Why? I have two hypotheses: 1) the first more "biological" - the increase in metabolism caused an increased production of oxygen and this may have greatly benefited the colony of bacteria with more oxygen and a ECOO Pro 300 full of ADA BioRio were able to combat the film; 2) a more "mechanical" outcome - the increased pearling may had a result on top of the water with the amount of bubbles that went to the top of the aquarium making the upper film to disappear.
 Moss is with many more light green "tips" due to the faster growth.
 The Ludwigia sp. that is behind the rocks and had almost disappeared after 6 months of fortnightly trimming, is again with a great red color.
 The only negative consequences that i associate with increased light, but I'll have to see it better this week, are: 1) montecarlo took on the first day the greatest trimming I ever made to it. Yesterday was with a bit of filamentous. This tank did not have a single algae until now, so I will verify if this is not a consequence of two events simultaneously: increased light + major trimming in montecarlo; 2)  behind the rocks on the right, I notice the stones darker.
 The tests done to PO4, NO3 and Fe values remained the same despite the increase in metabolism. Just duplicated the micros this week. Why dit it consumed the same, apparently? I suppose that the major trimming of Montecarlo made less demand for nutrients. 
Have a nice week.


----------



## ADA (28 Jul 2014)

Excellent, it's not often you hear someone say they doubled their lighting with great results and no side affects.


----------

